# Night Fishing at TCD



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

Been a long time since my last report. Took a small break from fishing due to work, life, etc but decided to head out Saturday night with my dad and try our luck. Dad is a fresh water fisherman from up North use to catching lake trout and Northern Pike. Hasn't been fishing in years and I figured it was time to get him back into it.

Conditions were looking great. Fast incoming tide from 10p to 3a, warm water, decent breeze and water level was high. Weren't too many people out that night, which surprised me it being a holiday. Started slow at 8:30p as I thought it might waiting for the tide to ramp up. Finally, after an hour or two we started catching a few. All too small and were released but we were happy to see some action.

Around 11p it really started to heat up. There was all sorts of activity in the water and we could see the trout aggressively pursuing bait. Caught our first keeper just over limit and about 10 minutes later I hooked up with a real nice fish. Fought me for about 15 minutes before I got a glance at her. I thought it was a nice red the way she was fighting but when she showed herself before taking off for another run I noticed she was a little too shiny. When she finally conceded the battle I saw a great trout, larger than any I had caught before.

My previous best was 20-21 inches and this girl came in around 26.5-27. If she was the only fish I caught that night, heck even the only this year, I would have been extremely pleased and fortunately we caught 10 more trout giving dad a lot of action. He lost as many as he netted and three times we both had fish on at the same time, but I think it's fair to say he's hooked on fishing again.

I debated whether to cpr the big girl or keep her as she was my first big trout and finally I decided to keep her and honor her by having a mount made. I will definitely be sending any others her size back so they can keep our waters flourishing.


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

Forgot to put it in my post but I wanted to give a shout out to Waterloo Rods for their great customer service. I broke one of their custom rods I bought at the fishing show landing a redfish in one of my previous outings. I sent my old one in with the broken tip and they over-night'ed me a replacement. The replacement is what I used to catch the big girl above. Very happy with their rods and will buy one again.


----------

